# New at Internet Archive



## Antman (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I did not believe this but Issues 1 through to 160 of Model Engineer's Workshop Magazine are available for download.  I wonder how they got around copyright issues.  Somehow I think Internet Archive would not be in violation of copyright,  but there they are. The scan quality is not great but text and details in the drawings are quite legible and they are big files,  so be prepared for long downloads if you don't have lightning speed Internet.
Find them at http://archive.org/index.php by searching for Model Engineer's Workshop Magazine in Media Type: Text and you get 4 pages of 160 issues in random order which you can download one at a time.
Hope I'm not breaking any rules,
Ant


----------



## thayer (Feb 1, 2013)

For anyone else having trouble, you want to search without the apostrophe. Or just click on this direct link.

http://archive.org/search.php?query=Workshop Magazine AND mediatype:texts

Thayer


----------



## machineshed (Feb 1, 2013)

I suspect there are copyright issues, i got "suspended" from their forum for posting the link to them!!

I down loaded the lot anyway


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 11, 2013)

I downloaded both lots as there were 2 folders.
#1 download 1434 Files.
#2 download 13841 Files.
Cant believe that I now have such a intensive Model Engineering Library.
*BUT THE QUANDARY IS NOW DO I SELL MY LARGE COLLECTION OF MODEL ENGINEERING MAGAZINES. *

Kindest Regards
Beagles.


----------



## trumpy81 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lockstocknbarrel said:


> *BUT THE QUANDARY IS NOW DO I SELL MY LARGE COLLECTION OF MODEL ENGINEERING MAGAZINES. *
> 
> Kindest Regards
> Beagles.



Beagles, don't sell the magazines unless you really want to. The electronic versions cannot replace them. Unless you have some sort of Tablet PC then taking them to the throne room is a real pain. Or even just curling up in front of the fire with a hot toddy and a good book is not the same with electronic books if ya ask me ... lol


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes Andy 
You are right but I have a server at home to back things up and they would provide new tools.........................DRO for the Emco Super 11
Just for instance.
Regards Beagles


----------



## trumpy81 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well in that case ... go for it! ... lol


----------

